# Where can I find potassium Permanganate?



## pintailale (Jun 19, 2006)

I have been on Freshwater Aquariums forum and I was sent here. This is my first thread here. I am going to plant a 75g tank and I don't want snails. So I have been told to dip my plants in potassium permanganate. Where do I find it? How much do I use? Or any thing else you might want to tell me on the subject. Thank you.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is excellent advice for keeping snails from coming into your tank. The company Jungle makes a product called Clear Water. Fill a tub or bucket with water and add enough drops to turn the water purple. Add the plants to the mixture and cover it for a couple hours. Rinse the plants before planting to get the residual potassium permanganate off and plants away.

If you LFS doesn't carry it try www.bigalsonline.com or other online retails stores.

Oh, and welcome to APC!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I bought mine from a Koi pond shop here in Laguna.


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Sears in their well/water filterations section.


----------



## pintailale (Jun 19, 2006)

Will this work? http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Potassium-Permanganate-125g-P6403C670.aspx


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

pintailale said:


> Will this work? http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Potassium-Permanganate-125g-P6403C670.aspx


That is even better but the regular PP is just as good.
I use regular PP from Sears to treat fish for parasites.
Either one is fine depends on your pocket.

Good luck.


----------



## pintailale (Jun 19, 2006)

How much do I use? A little? A lot? Enough to turn the water purple? Let them soak for a couple hours? I went to Sears and they had nothing. I guess I will buy it from the Science place.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You shouldn't need much. Enough to turn the water purple will do fine. Soak for a couple hours. Keep it covered and you can reuse that same water over and over again to treat plants in the future.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Potassium Permanganate, KMNO4, is what Jungle Labs Water Clear is made of. Its a few bucks at your LFS.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

You'll want to be very careful with PP. It's strong oxydizer and stains. Keep it away from metals. If you do get the powder version, I'd make up a stock solution of 2.5 teaspoons in 1 lliter of water (in a 1 liter coke bottle). From that you can dose to reach a certain ppm concentration. I usually use a 10ppm soak overnite to treat plants.


----------



## pintailale (Jun 19, 2006)

I just wanted to thank you all for your help.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

*Question about potassium permangintae*

Hi,

Is this the stuff that you can use as a fish dip. I've seen it done at my LFS, they dip the fish in for 1 min. It was definately purple.

I like to buy rare and tetchy plants. Is it ok for all plants for the whole 24hrs?

Cheers.


----------

